# Chicken Cacciatore



## jamolfc23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Try this fine italian recipe its amazing!!!

CHICKEN CCACIATORE(serve with tangy cous cous salad below)

Ingredients

1 onion finely chopped

2tsp garlic

olive oil

2x 400g tins chopped tomatos

4tsps mascapone

handfull of basil

chicken breasts(maybe cook more an use it for a few days up to you)

Method

1, Heat oven 190c,fry onion and garlic with 3tsp olive oil until soft but not coloured. Add toms,season, then simmer 15mins, take off heat and stir mascapone and half basil roughly torn.

2, Heat oil in pan and fry chicken on both sides until golden. transfer to baking dish and pour over sauce cook for about 20-25mins scatter over rest of basil.

TANGY COUS COUS SALAD

Ingredients

300g cous cous

vegtable stock

olive oil

100g feta cheese

parsley

lemon juice

roasted peppers

Method

1,cook cous cous with veg stock,cut peppers into mouthsize peices.

2,heat pan cook peppers with oil then season cook for 2mins then turn over for 1-2mins,tip into large bowl along with couscous then mix in remaining ingredients.serve with chicken cacciatore.

Firm favourite in my household,maybe eat on cheat days as quite abit of fat in regards to the cheese but really tastey dish. hope you like let me no how the cooking go's.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent recipe.

Sounds very tasty. I used to make chicken cacciatore years ago.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds delicious, nice post


----------

